# Vista drivers for mustek scanner



## oli_ramsay (May 16, 2008)

I bought a cheap scanner (Mustek BearPaw 1200TA) about a year ago and have only used it once while using XP.  I now need to use it again but have upgraded to Vista 64-bit.  I've checked their website for Vista drivers an found nothing for the cheap models like mine.

I've sent them 2 emails asking if they plan on making any Vista drivers or if I've just bought a £20 paper-weight, and got no reply what so ever   I can't believe companies are allowed to treat people like this, you buy thier product, which becomes useless as soon as you upgrade to Vista, then ignore you!

Anyway, do you know of any software which will allow me to use my scanner under Vista x64, I've already tried VueScan to no avail   If nothing works, I'm gonna install XP on an old HDD just to scan a poxy timesheet.

A million thanks to anyone who can help

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I bought a cheap scanner (Mustek BearPaw 1200TA) about a year ago and have only used it once while using XP.  I now need to use it again but have upgraded to Vista 64-bit.  I've checked their website for Vista drivers an found nothing for the cheap models like mine.
> 
> I've sent them 2 emails asking if they plan on making any Vista drivers or if I've just bought a £20 paper-weight, and got no reply what so ever   I can't believe companies are allowed to treat people like this, you buy thier product, which becomes useless as soon as you upgrade to Vista, then ignore you!
> 
> ...



I remember some years ago having on and they never supported XP only 98 lol.. 

Anyways you tried windows update  just a thought ?.

Says Vista but not Vista64bit.
http://totallydrivers.com/device.php?id=92733


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 16, 2008)

Yea, I've tried winows update.  The scanner in the link is a 2400 and mine's a 1200 hehe.  I'm just gonna install XP on an old 20GB hard drive lol.


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Yea, I've tried winows update.  The scanner in the link is a 2400 and mine's a 1200 hehe.  I'm just gonna install XP on an old 20GB hard drive lol.



Yeah i noticed when i rechecked the link ..  Sorry about that.  Maybe try them anyways LOL..

And yeah installing XP again is probably your best bet.  Going from past experience with that company.


----------



## niko084 (May 16, 2008)

Scanners are one of the things that vista is still having serious driver problems with 
What port does it use?


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 16, 2008)

Too bad it's not Vista 32-bit, I've gotten Windows 2000 drivers to work with that, lol.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 16, 2008)

After an hour of fail, I've given up.

Took me ages to work out the stupid jumper config diagrams on the drives, must of tried about 7 different configs before it recognised both drives.  Then I tried to install XP which wouldn't take on any of my hard drives (says boot mgr missing or some shit).  Tried installing it using 2 different CDs (x86 + x64), neither worked.

I'll just have to go to the library or something to get it copied.

What a pisstake lol!!!  Damn you Mustek!!!! Damn you to HELL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 16, 2008)

HAs anyone used WIA windows image acquisition?  Maybe I can get it to work from that?  Do you know where it's located, if it's an actual program or just a driver?


----------

